# Why cant I buy "debadged"????



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

everywhere I look its not available...wtf? I want it sooooo bad, any suggestions?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*

Dental floss and debadge it yourself. Or move to Germany and buy a car there where you can get it that way.


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Dental floss and debadge it yourself. Or move to Germany and buy a car there where you can get it that way.

not how to de-badge... the film "de-badged"
http://www.dubaudi.com/store.html 
enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (ItzDarrell)*

yeah the movie^^...but I checked there too, and it says its not available


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_yeah the movie^^...but I checked there too, and it says its not available

hmm, ill look into this.


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (ItzDarrell)*

gracias!


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*

Ugh! I'm having the same problem. Someone LMK if you guys figure out where to get it, thanks


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

have you asked the dubaudi people?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (16v)*

We're working on another pressing. It'll take a few weeks though.


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome, keep us updated please...cant wait to see it!!!!! has anyone seen it here, all I saw was the trailer and I creamed myself


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*

Eh, I bought it last summer at midwest treffen and while a great film with lots of awesome footage (certainly enough to satisfy my mid-winter cravings) it was a little disappointing. The ride along segments were long and repetitive. Either way, worth the $15.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*

Yes, I asked the same also.... I ordered my car, and asked to have it made/shipped debadged, and my dealer said it was not possible. 
I said, well, the car does not come out of the womb with badges, can we not ask the production people simply to not add the badges? The answer was no. Just like I couldn't get my car with amber tail lights or without a sunroof. Silly, but that's the way they do it. Apparently the car must conform exactly to US specs, even in inconsequential details as whether the "A4" appears on the back of the car.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (sieben)*

Reading > You

_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_Yes, I asked the same also.... I ordered my car, and asked to have it made/shipped debadged, and my dealer said it was not possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_Yes, I asked the same also.... I ordered my car, and asked to have it made/shipped debadged, and my dealer said it was not possible. 
I said, well, the car does not come out of the womb with badges, can we not ask the production people simply to not add the badges? The answer was no. Just like I couldn't get my car with amber tail lights or without a sunroof. Silly, but that's the way they do it. Apparently the car must conform exactly to US specs, even in inconsequential details as whether the "A4" appears on the back of the car.









Haha, yeah, we got the name from the European trend of debadging the car.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Reading > You

apparently the issue is not of reading but of not knowing the context


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_
apparently the issue is not of reading but of not knowing the context


_Quote, originally posted by *ItzDarrell* »_
not how to de-badge... the film "de-badged"
http://www.dubaudi.com/store.html 
enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (TickTack)*

wow, I feel insanly smart compared to some of these people...unbelievable


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_wow, I feel insanly smart compared to some of these people...unbelievable









How did we get so off topic? And who comes and posts-away without reading anything from the thread? Good grief..


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Aladinsane07)*

dunno, but is this problem gonna be resolved, I really want the movie...looks awesome!


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_but is this problem gonna be resolved, I really want the movie...looks awesome!

Agreed. I can't freakin' wait!


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_
Agreed. I can't freakin' wait!









Are we all talking about the same movie that's been available since the beginning of last summer? It really isn't all it's cracked up to be, but it'll certainly chear up a snowy afternoon.


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Are we all talking about the same movie that's been available since the beginning of last summer? It really isn't all it's cracked up to be, but it'll certainly chear up a snowy afternoon.

thats the one, I know its been out for a while, but we cant buy it anywhere...does anyone know if it can be bought at stores?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_thats the one, I know its been out for a while, but we cant buy it anywhere...does anyone know if it can be bought at stores?

wow so much love. DBadged will be available any day now if I had to guess...the ordering/printing process is a bit lengthy but these things should re-surface shorrtly. Not available in stores yet; just on vwvortex and dubaudi.com


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Are we all talking about the same movie that *hasn't* been available since the beginning of last summer?

Same movie, every time I check for it, it is out of stock.







And, I've been checking since oh before it even came out.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_
Same movie, every time I check for it, it is out of stock.







And, I've been checking since oh before it even came out.









Valid point, I suppose I wasn't in the market for it until It was at the vwvortex tent at Treffen. I thought, $15, why the heck not.


----------



## A2hybridVR6 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (TickTack)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bought it at waterwagens this summer, great flick, good soundtrack, nice cars, great filming in between show coverage


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I buy "debadged"???? (Euro-tuner)*

any progress on this Vortex guys?!?!


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

How close are we to that re-release ?


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Sinner44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sinner44* »_How close are we to that re-release ?

Still wondering that same thing..


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

same here...is this a non profit organization or something?? we want to give you money...WTF is the problem!?


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*

As far as I know, DubAudi is just a car club that happens to be sick at making videos. I don't know quite what the hold up is on the re-release, however.

Is anyone on this thread actually affiliated with the group that could get ahold of some solid info?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

Last I heard from Vortex is that the re-order was going to be in any day now. I will check with them again on Monday and be back with an update. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds good man!


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*

It's past Monday..


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

TTT again...I really want to know when more copies are rolling in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

bump


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_bump









x2


----------



## lrohenaz (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_
x2
















x3


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (lrohenaz)*

x4


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

Ha let's just end that little chain there. 

But... BUMP!!


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

seriously, I just watched the trailer and Im furious that this has not been resolved yet...


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*

I've heard of factory debadging for VIP's. The code to do this is below radar, a la the original AMG 030 package. Your dealer needs to dig a little...


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*

are you kidding?








please read the thread before posting randomly...this is about "DBadged" the movie.


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*

Hmm thanks Euro-Tuner.. I was just going to leave that one alone.









Also, are you the same Euro-Tuner as on AZ?


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_Hmm thanks Euro-Tuner.. I was just going to leave that one alone.









my apologies; thanks for leaving it alone oh sage one.


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_Hmm thanks Euro-Tuner.. I was just going to leave that one alone.









Also, are you the same Euro-Tuner as on AZ?

the one and only, also on deutch motorports, and audiworld, and "Eurotuner" on audiforums (no dash)


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBfanatic* »_my apologies; thanks for leaving it alone oh sage one.









Ha can't tell if this is sarcastic or not, but I'm taking it as a compliment either way


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_the one and only, also on deutch motorports, and audiworld, and "Eurotuner" on audiforums (no dash)

Lord, I can barely keep up with 2 forums, much less the 5 you are on. Well, nice to meet ya then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

I only pay attention to audizine & fourtitude, and fourtitude is uber slow lately, so its not bad

...so yeah, about the video


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Euro-tuner)*

Fouritude has always been lacking IMO. 
I think they've given up on the video...


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you ever get it? Its and O.K. movie, but you can live without it... How bad do you want it?


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (91CorradoG60)*

Used? Perhaps $10. LMK


----------

